# Upcoming Georgia Auction some may be interested in...



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Complete Liquidation of a Great Woodworking Shop 
Kyle Waters Auction Company 770-710-1692
Auction Date Jun 04 Auction
Location 
98 Sanders St
Jasper , GA


----------

